# What trim is more water resistant and holds paint better: Miratec or Smart Trim?



## gregt848 (Jul 25, 2006)

I used Miratec on my deck and it holds paint really well. Still looks as good as when it was painted three years ago and not peeling or chipping. Where I used real wood was peeling the first year. Not sure of the other brand. Could be even better. Hope this helps.


----------



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. Glad Miratec worked out well for you.

Another question I have is would either Miratec or Smart Trim work well for a fascia board? Our current cedar fascia boards get a lot of water running over them because we have no gutters and when they reroofed our house several years ago, they didn't put a drip edge on it.


----------



## david.plymouth (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm currently working around my house replacing all of the trim and facia boards with Miratec. The ones installed 3 years ago still look good and much better than some of the wood boards that I re-painted at the same time. I took these down to bare wood, primed and put on two coats of semi-gloss but some areas are already peeling. Not familiar with the other product, but I'm sure anything is better than wood at resisting moisture, particularly the end grain.


----------



## rizzo (Nov 9, 2007)

I have used Smart-side (the menards trim) to replace 1x10 fascia boards around our place. The original pine fascias and in places the sub-facia was shot. Best I can tel, the Smart-trim is OSB with a plastic bonded overlay on one side and one edge. I had no issues painting it (6 sides) and have had it in place for 3 years now. I sealed any cut edges with polyurethane and caulked any face nail holes for extra protection. Re-roofing also gave us opportunity to properly install gutter apron to prevent the boards from water exposure. For the gable fascias we went with PVC near the eaves and 6-side painted cedar for the rest. I will say that any of these composite boards are much heavier and burdensome to install.


----------

